# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Anti-Leeching

## Greed

Now there are tons of leechers on this site. I think that leechers should not be able to click download links. This will increase posts and activity on forums.

This has Concerned me because i say my own emu pack being used on a "rival" server and that person hasnt posted once on mmowned.
(i no this is more of a personal problem, but this happens *ALL* the time and i think it needs to stop)

That is all thank you

----------


## Nilrac

Yes! 

This is perfect, /agree

----------


## ChrisC

/sign
(Exodus stole my font color, QQ)

----------


## KerotheFox

/signed

i like this idea

----------


## V!persting

More posts = More repost= more stupidity. Im sorry i like this idea but i have to /disagree on this one. There has to be done something about leechers. Thats true

----------


## Le Froid

I don't think this is the proper way to deal with leechers.
New members start out as leechers, leechers can barely do anything as it is. With less rights, less people want to join.

----------


## Greed

aye i understand but its getting to be a problem with so many leechers and stuff

----------


## Acespades

disagree hammer!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## GothicLegend

deleted my post

----------


## Greed

A leecher has no room on an anti-leecher thread sorry

----------


## Clovian

cry more dude, if someone doesnt feel like contributing they dont have to, we can still give rep we should be able to download the program and give reputation to the user. if we feel we dont want/need rep we shouldnt have to earn it. thats why they have contributor sections and stuff, leechers cant get access to it.

----------


## burnzy12

even though my rep is low

/signed

good idea

----------


## EcHoEs

> cry more dude, if someone doesnt feel like contributing they dont have to, we can still give rep we should be able to download the program and give reputation to the user. if we feel we dont want/need rep we shouldnt have to earn it. thats why they have contributor sections and stuff, leechers cant get access to it.


What about us who really have contributed? We contributed for nothing?
Cry more dude.

----------


## Greed

> cry more dude, if someone doesnt feel like contributing they dont have to, we can still give rep we should be able to download the program and give reputation to the user. if we feel we dont want/need rep we shouldnt have to earn it. thats why they have contributor sections and stuff, leechers cant get access to it.


Why should you get to download premium things made by amazing users when you dont even feel like posting. 

I can create an account and download everything without contributing anything to the community! Yay! And nobodys likes me cause im a leecher! WooT!

Fact is i dont think you deserve to download the Spartan Repack, or the wishing stone, or the control panel. I think you deserver to download Ascent and thats it.

----------


## Clovian

Good thing I dont download huh? what im saying is people who contribute get access to contributor section which is probably alot better then normal section. people who dont contribute dont get access to any special section just normal user stuff.

----------


## Greed

thats not the point of the thread, all the time the forum is filled with leechers, lets get rid of them by having them become active, just because you cant contribute cause you dont know how doesnt mean the rule shouldnt be made, most people agree.

Notice how its the LEECHERs who dont agree

----------


## Clovian

well i have 5 rep so i dont know if that makes me a leecher or not, you have to realise when your the most popular wow exploit site on the web ur gonna have alot of leechers. and i agree more should be active, but again it should be their choice.

----------


## Greed

Just like its the peoples choice to help a kid who is getting beat up.

Just like its a persons choice to stop a robbery

Just like its a persons choice to stop racism

People dont do that. Force of some kind needs to be apply'd

----------


## warsheep

I think that the thread starter should be able to decide that on his own. 
If you don't contribute anything to MMOwned, don't expect MMOwned to contribute to you!

Some people said that it would start allot of spam, well, ever heard of the report button? Of course it would be more work for the mods, but, I am sure Matt and KuRIoS could handle it, and if not, they would get more mods!

If the thread starter could choose wether or not to let people download it, it would be allot easier for that person. If he made this uber cool model edit, or repack he wants to get spread over the internet, he allows the leecher rank to download, but if he thinks that the downloaders should be contributing to MMOwned to get it, then he can make it so only white users and up can download it.

That was my 2 cents.

I agree to this idea, if the thread starter could choose it to be so or not.

----------


## Piersd

> I think that the thread starter should be able to decide that on his own. 
> If you don't contribute anything to MMOwned, don't expect MMOwned to contribute to you!
> 
> Some people said that it would start allot of spam, well, ever heard of the report button? Of course it would be more work for the mods, but, I am sure Matt and KuRIoS could handle it, and if not, they would get more mods!
> 
> If the thread starter could choose wether or not to let people download it, it would be allot easier for that person. If he made this uber cool model edit, or repack he wants to get spread over the internet, he allows the leecher rank to download, but if he thinks that the downloaders should be contributing to MMOwned to get it, then he can make it so only white users and up can download it.
> 
> That was my 2 cents.
> 
> I agree to this idea, if the thread starter could choose it to be so or not.


i like that idea...

----------


## Viter

/not sign
this ideá sucks... if you are a leecher and want to contribute its kinda hard without you can download stuff?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

just add copyright mmowned all over it

----------


## Sekspyz

> More posts = More repost= more stupidity. Im sorry i like this idea but i have to /disagree on this one. There has to be done something about leechers. Thats true


He's right for a part. It's hard to gain rep these days.
But at the other side, it's a good idea.
/sign for me  :Smile:

----------


## Kuiren

Just add a hide hack, if you want people to post to view your stuff then wouldn't that be part of the solution? Then there is a hide hack where you can specify if you want a specific group to see or if they have x as many posts.

My view on this is, if you see a leecher contributing then rep him, if you don't see a leecher contributing then "IGNORE" him. If you don't want your stuff being used by leechers then keep it to yourself. I just see people being to selfish right now...

----------


## Clovian

> Just add a hide hack, if you want people to post to view your stuff then wouldn't that be part of the solution? Then there is a hide hack where you can specify if you want a specific group to see or if they have x as many posts.


or u can just post in contrib elite etc if you dont want leechers using it.

----------


## Kuiren

Yea, I'd like to see a regular MMOwned member post in the Contributor Section.. 
/Sarcasm "off"

----------


## Greed

Ok let me put something up there

You have a filebeam thing starting at 0 downloads, you get 3 posts saying +rep amazing, all of them contributors, valued members of the forum, you look at your filebeam you have 400 downloads.


Not saying this is about rep, but most leechers dont even bother posting on things they use, Most leechers online at any given time dont have a single post. 

I dont think it is fair for them to take good things without giving back

----------


## Syplex23

OMG you gotta be kidding me
/disagree
why be selfish honeslty

----------


## Greed

No room to talk sorry but no one has even heard of you

----------


## Syplex23

okay lets put it this way you offer your idea(s) to mmowed thats how you got your rep yet now you start crying about others taking your work keep it to yourself and its your choice to put it on mmowned so you have no right to say that leechers shouldn't go to download links.

----------


## Greed

You have no right to say they should, try to QQ less this will help the forum not hurt it. Dont try to "dis" or anything, if you can get 30 rep then you dont deserve to download imo.

And please read where this is in:

*SUGGESTIONS*

Im SUGGESTING something

----------


## Kuiren

> No room to talk sorry but no one has even heard of you


That's a very broad statement and it's a lie.

About your upload example. You are uploading it to a "hosting" company so technically anyone can download it.

If you don't want people to use it without the rise of your epeen, then I suggest you make a request only post. Right now you are being completely selfish. 

You post stuff in a board for people to "use" it and to "learn" from it. If you aren't feeling the satisfaction then please make your own forum and create your own rules. Then you can have as big of an ego as you want.

----------


## Syplex23

> You have no right to say they should, try to QQ less this will help the forum not hurt it. Dont try to "dis" or anything, if you can get 30 rep then you dont deserve to download imo.
> 
> And please read where this is in:
> 
> *SUGGESTIONS*
> 
> Im SUGGESTING something



you think it would help at all??????

----------


## Kuiren

> You have no right to say they should, try to QQ less this will help the forum not hurt it. Dont try to "dis" or anything, if you can get 30 rep then you dont deserve to download imo.
> 
> And please read where this is in:
> 
> *SUGGESTIONS*
> 
> Im SUGGESTING something



Yes we know you're suggesting something. "We" are giving you our opinion on your suggestion. That's how it works.

----------


## Greed

Then i am giving my "opinion" that this should be made, so are many other who /signed it

----------


## Kuiren

Mhm nice comeback, very original. Your opinion is on your first post.

Still, # wise, Leechers > Everyone else on MMOwned. I don't see this happening.

Also, no intentions on flaming you. I like to argue and I'm pretty good at it.

----------


## Greed

im not trying to make a comback, i am not 13. That is for junior high kids and high schoolers. I am stating a fact that i think should be put into reality.

----------


## Kuiren

You're stating an opinion not a fact, you even said it yourself. Did you finish highschool?

"Then i am giving my "opinion" that this should be made,"

Sorry but if you want something, you have to give a very good reason for it. Tis is more of a debate.

----------


## Le Froid

Will everyone here stop flaming...
When you give your opinion, ALLOW others to state THEIRS..not tell them to agree with you and / or flame them

----------


## Kuiren

I'm allowing him to state his opinion. Did I ever say don't state your opinion?

I'm not flaming. Tis more of a debate.

Reknown, have you even predicted the cause and effect of your suggestion? What is the outcome?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Lol, simply put a backdoor into your repack and then wreck havok on any servers using it without giving you credit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Le Froid

> I'm allowing him to state his opinion. Did I ever say don't state your opinion?
> 
> I'm not flaming. Tis more of a debate.
> 
> Reknown, have you even predicted the cause and effect of your suggestion? What is the outcome?



Not talking directly towards you..since this thread started its been full of flames / disagreements

----------


## Kuiren

I think that's the whole point of a good suggestion, people debating about it.

----------


## Pullefjun

Or you don't post at all. If you don't want ppl to download you shouldnt post.
I for one don't need people to acknowledge my work (even if its nice)...
I just like to see that my work is being used.

----------


## Kuiren

I for one post open source and I haven't thought about gaining rep at all, yet it comes in like a wild fire. Reknown, if this is about rep please tell us now..

----------


## V!persting

Maybe you should ask a mod to add it to an higher section? like shared-private lounge.

----------


## Le Froid

> I think that's the whole point of a good suggestion, people debating about it.



*last post

Yeah, but I don't think that it should be like this  :Stick Out Tongue: 
You can argue, but I think it shouldn't be so aggressive towards people with other opinions. Just state yours, and argue, but don't make a *huge* deal of it.

----------


## Kuiren

> *last post
> 
> Yeah, but I don't think that it should be like this 
> You can argue, but I think it shouldn't be so aggressive towards people with other opinions. Just state yours, and argue, but don't make a *huge* deal of it.


Meh, if I have something to say I'm not going to be a ***** and sit back.. I'm going to say my piece.

I guess I'm the one who will stand up for the leechers...

----------


## Pullefjun

And me! Without the leechers we are nothing.
(even tho some are idiots and just flame others  :Frown: )

----------


## Praesto

I hate an idea!!
Leachers Cannot download.
Meaning they have to donate money to download but raise it to 20$.
Or they have to contribute. But make a seperate forum where leachers post
thier contributions as none of us would bother ever checking  :Smile: .

----------


## Greed

This is not about rep

^WTF did you get that idea people dont have to do that.

I think there should be a SET post and/or rep amount that should allow you to DL links its that simple.

When i started this i did not no a single post starter can do that but now i do, and i still think it should be made.

That is all

P.S. im 22 in college Kuiren

----------


## Praesto

im in college too what relevance is this?

----------


## Clovian

ya i can understand how annoying it would be to have leechers taking your work without thanking you. its also really easy to get out of lazy leecher category. but at the same time post it in contrib if u want it to be acknowledged and dont post it on a free public section.

----------


## TuFF

Not Sure...
This could lead to alot of Spammers, Spamming Worthless Crap..

----------


## Ebon

> well i have 5 rep so i dont know if that makes me a leecher or not, you have to realise when your the most popular wow exploit site on the web ur gonna have alot of leechers. and i agree more should be active, but again it should be their choice.


Sigh... the Contributor section isn't what you must make it out to be bud (not that it isn't awesome :P), hate to burst your bubble. Also, if a person join's this site, they SHOULD Contribute, instead of just staying as a Lazy Leeching Lowbie.

----------


## Clovian

i know they should ^^ but they shouldnt be forced to.

----------


## Phase228

actually this sounds like a good idea...not Full-proof but i like..it best suggestion in awhile

----------


## C-Death

debating this does really no good. In the end, it's Kur or Matt's choice.
as for my opinion, there should be a button users have that don't allow leechers to download.

~C-Death

----------


## Parog

Like in every situation, there's always ways to get around that... Yes, people will spam more, yes, people will come here thinking that MMOwned is only about having rep. 

In the end, the users that actually help/matter to mmowned, are not going to be affected by that.

You say we're nothing without leechers... it doesnt mean we're going to get rid of everyone, just force some people to post / try to contribute, hell... its so easy to get reputation with all the guides out there, especialy with Model Editing!

Even if its not fool proof, that would be 1 step towards the better for MMOwned.

----------


## C-Death

On another note, Praesto, how long have you been at 16 rep? like, a year?

----------


## Praesto

c-death if you were smart enough to check my join date you would realize it couldnt have been a year. and again what does that have anything to do with? there are people on these forums that have been here for over a year and have less rep than i have. besides having my rep by my name you can see i have donated. Thanks man
Context Clues
Go get one!

----------


## Phygar

NO! Why would people wan't to have to work after they join a free site. That just scares people away. I was a leecher when I joined, but then I found out an exploit to get a bunch of bears to follow you. After that I realized that it was better off being a part of this than to be an anonymous person who downloads stuff. You can't MAKE people contribute. They have to want to. Making them contribute to download just scares them away and discourages them from ever coming back.

----------


## Daft

If people who don't contribute are scared away by the fact that they have to work, then good riddance. If they come back and realize that they should help out the community, then welcome back!
True, you can't make someone contribute, but you just have to nudge them in the right direction. I'm pretty neutral about this idea though....

mah twocents

Just FYI, its not hard at all to earn rep (I'm surprised my rep went so high when I hardly posted anything)

----------


## Beatsta

Who cares if I'm a leecher? Big fat *DISAGREE*. I have a right to vote, not because I'm a leecher. Shoot, if we used the post system instead of Reputation, we could easily decrease the amount of leechers.

Thanks for reading.

----------


## Clovian

> Who cares if I'm a leecher? Big fat *DISAGREE*. I have a right to vote, not because I'm a leecher. Shoot, if we used the post system instead of Reputation, we could easily decrease the amount of leechers.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


If ur not gonna contribute u should leave. I dont think u should be forced to but its not cool to do it anyways.

----------


## Brandaho

> If people who don't contribute are scared away by the fact that they have to work, then good riddance. If they come back and realize that they should help out the community, then welcome back!
> True, you can't make someone contribute, but you just have to nudge them in the right direction. I'm pretty neutral about this idea though....
> 
> mah twocents
> 
> Just FYI, its not hard at all to earn rep (I'm surprised my rep went so high when I hardly posted anything)


 Finally this is the first decent thing I've seen in a while.

Look its simple. Set up the system to either rep or posts. You say "But thats not fair! The user should get what they want when they want! I don't want people to work for programs, that had alot of thought and time put into!" Get over your self and think about the future of the community. As Daft stated "If people who don't contribute are scared away by the fact that they have to work, then good riddance." Damn thats all that needed to be said. 

You say "Oh great idea dumb ass, but what about all of the spamming theres no way to control all of the madness!" Wow are you serious? Have you ever even been to another forum besides mmowend? Theres so many successful forums that are for hacking, the benefit of your pc, mac, or linux based system and at 5,15,20,40, ect. posts you then can post your own link, upload your own programs, see the source code for the project, download the source files, see links, ect. How dense are you if you can't see past the mask into what he's really trying to say? Oh and don't ever say we can't manage it, unlike some ungrateful people there's loyal members who try to help the forum grow into something even more amazing than what it is already. Matt knows what he's doing, whether he shows it us or not, he can rely on us.

Oh and don't say "Hey, well you only have 8 rep and what if the link is raised to 15? What are gonna do then?" Uh.....work harder to better contribute to the community.

Oh and also 


> debating this does really no good. In the end, it's Kur or Matt's choice.


 This is just the stupidest statment. If they made a suggestion box then why wouldn't they want our input? Oh don't say it, I know what your gona say "But I'm talking about debating!" Yeah and what Matt and "Kur" want is some input about the pros and the cons of these suggestions. So they can make a better decision instead of just tossing a coin to see which thing will come up next.

//Brandaho

And yes there is a bit of flaming but you can't go through life without a little bit of tough love to benefit your self or others.

----------


## Epic Sheep

> Finally this is the first decent thing I've seen in a while.
> 
> Look its simple. Set up the system to either rep or posts. You say "But thats not fair! The user should get what they want when they want! I don't want people to work for programs, that had alot of thought and time put into!" Get over your self and think about the future of the community. As Daft stated "If people who don't contribute are scared away by the fact that they have to work, then good riddance." Damn thats all that needed to be said. 
> 
> You say "Oh great idea dumb ass, but what about all of the spamming theres no way to control all of the madness!" Wow are you serious? Have you ever even been to another forum besides mmowend? Theres so many successful forums that are for hacking, the benefit of your pc, mac, or linux based system and at 5,15,20,40, ect. posts you then can post your own link, upload your own programs, see the source code for the project, download the source files, see links, ect. How dense are you if you can't see past the mask into what he's really trying to say? Oh and don't ever say we can't manage it, unlike some ungrateful people there's loyal members who try to help the forum grow into something even more amazing than what it is already. Matt knows what he's doing, whether he shows it us or not, he can rely on us.
> 
> Oh and don't say "Hey, well you only have 8 rep and what if the link is raised to 15? What are gonna do then?" Uh.....work harder to better contribute to the community.
> 
> Oh and also  This is just the stupidest statment. If they made a suggestion box then why wouldn't they want our input? Oh don't say it, I know what your gona say "But I'm talking about debating!" Yeah and what Matt and "Kur" want is some input about the pros and the cons of these suggestions. So they can make a better decision instead of just tossing a coin to see which thing will come up next.
> ...


QFT


:wave:Sean out:wave:

----------


## Greed

> Who cares if I'm a leecher? Big fat *DISAGREE*. I have a right to vote, not because I'm a leecher. Shoot, if we used the post system instead of Reputation, we could easily decrease the amount of leechers.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


seriously i see some points from other people but this is the DUMBEST comment i have seen.

Oh yeah lets give an epic rank to a troll who scamms accounts. Forums that do rep via posts will in the end have scammers. Ofcourse there are scammers here but you dont scam fellow MMOwned people. I bet you if 2d asked for somones account he would get one. So imagine if we went by posts, some scammer asks for an account and you never get it back, forum trolling isnt hard. It would be so easy to get up in ranks

----------


## Romis

/disagree, as said before this will encourage alot of spam in the topics.
And the leachers won't come out of their leacher group without rep  :Wink:

----------


## Whoopedazz

How much rep do you need to have for entering the trade section? (:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

dude i made a sql and it got over 3000 downloads with like 40 comments :P

----------


## Nadromar

............

----------


## Marvid

Even though its hard for non hardcore players to get out of leeching state i must agree that guides and exploits dont work very well if everyone get to know about them.

Thus reducing access status to contributers only would fix this.

----------


## ReidE96

Why not give the thread starter the option to permit or disallow showing of links to leechers? If they have 5+ rep, they see the links, end of, but if they have less it's up to the thread starter whether or not they can see them? Why 5 rep? Because that's what leechers are defined as, read their title - "A leecher if I've been here for more than a month and can't earn 5 rep". 5 rep isn't hard to get, so if they actually want to see links they can manage it quite easily. It's rather unfair to make leechers NEVER see links, because then they can't get tools to make contributions, limiting them to scams, guides and exploits for retail. /disagree with the original idea, it's cruelty to leechers.

My opinion on this.

----------


## ~Jagris

genious


9filler)

----------


## Brandaho

> it's cruelty to leechers.


 Cruelty to the leechers? There's nothing wrong with working your way up: the people who want to stay here will work, the people who don't want to stay will screw around with posting then leave. Theres no problem here because there's plenty of traffic coming into the site and you don't want it to become a mess.




> QTF


 
Get over your self it's a suggestion box.

----------


## Clovian

> Get over your self it's a suggestion box.


I think he was trying to say Quote for truth not QTF. but I still think the main idea is terrible. give the thread starter an option.

----------


## Greed

I like how most people who disagree are non-contributors, aka leechers and a little bit of "active- members"

----------


## Epic Sheep

> I think he was trying to say Quote for truth not QTF. but I still think the main idea is terrible. give the thread starter an option.


Typo ftl?


Yes i did mean Quoted for Truth.

----------


## tttommeke

Bad rule...

Spamming would be increased, lame exploits posts would increase.

----------


## Matador

Leechers (aka people who aren't able to get 5 rep in a month) should be banned.

Mmowned is not a website for leechers.

----------


## Clovian

> Leechers (aka people who aren't able to get 5 rep in a month) should be banned.
> 
> Mmowned is not a website for leechers.


Yes because you are an admin and you know exactly what mmowned is for and isnt for. if mmowned was not a website for leechers then matt would have deleted them all.

----------


## Brandaho

> Typo ftl?
> 
> 
> Yes i did mean Quoted for Truth.


Sorry about that to many abbreviations for me to keep track of, lol. Yeah the people who are non-contributors are working on their best interests and as soon as I get my car fixed I'd love to start donating to this site.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> w there are tons of leechers on this site. I think that leechers should not be able to click download links. This will increase posts and activity on forums.
> 
> This has Concerned me because i say my own emu pack being used on a "rival" server and that person hasnt posted once on mmowned.
> (i no this is more of a personal problem, but this happens *ALL* the time and i think it needs to stop)
> 
> That is all thank you


I really dont think this is a good way to deal with the problem. once this happens, over time MMOwned will lose over 30,000 leecher members. after this, site activity will decline. leechers add to the overall population of the site, encouraging companies to support us.

In addition, this wont stop leechers in the exploits section, and the ones who did leave may try to get others to attack mmowned and/or try to hack members. Either way, some leechers eventually do come to be highly contributing members (like phase) and alot of them only leech s they dont make newb comments when they Do start posting. some people aren't apt with computers and cant steadily contribute via emu or ME, others have IRL problems. though leechers are a problem somewhat, they also are a boon to our cause. End of story

----------


## Unholyshaman

sounds awesome /signed, Not able to click links or downloads. This will limit their access to most guides which im sure alot of leechers are here for.

----------


## ~ViVo~

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Perfect Suggestion.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I support that 100%.

(The First post)

----------


## Suckaah

Its okay, but its kinda hard to get rep as leecher -.-

----------


## kreation

I'll probably be marked as a leecher (and that's okay, since I'm new), but I very much disagree with this idea. Lowering the abilities of leechers truly will create less people in the community. 

I think the better solution would be to create a higher rep section that only those of a certain amount of rep points should be allowed to view (or allowed to view the links).

----------


## Matador

> Yes because you are an admin and you know exactly what mmowned is for and isnt for. if mmowned was not a website for leechers then matt would have deleted them all.


My opinion. 
I think that Matt made this site so people could share ideas, programs etc.

But better wait till he replies.

----------


## /K2

I do agree - even though I am a leecher myself.

I think SOMETHING should be required for a person to download or click links. You guys are providing knowledge and information for free, cheap, or it is even costing you. So, yeah, "something" should be required. What is the "leech limit" now? Five posts? I think I can do that... I'm working on it. 

However, I have to say that the community doesn't want or need to see a lot of posts from me at the moment or anytime in the near future because I am... well, I am a total noob. I am just learning how to set up a server and add stuff and I am learning everything from reading (leeching) your posts. Thank you. 

I haven't done ANYthing enough times yet to be able to make a guide or even give advice for it. Any advice from me on the subject of emu servers should be questioned because I don't know WTH I'm doing honestly. I do keep an eye out for someone asking a question that I've found the answer to and I will post them the link... if I can find it again :P. 

Thanks again to everyone who contributes, helps out, and runs this site.

Sincerely,
The Leech

----------


## Saedusii

*It is five rep, not five posts.

Reputation is the token of appreciation you get when you contribute.

You have 0 rep power, which is the amount you can give to people.

And 1 reputation point, which you begin with.*

----------


## billybobbo

....bad idea

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Lawl why bumping up this topic? And why bad idea? Because you can't leech then anymore?

Well I read all the comments, and tbh, even tho leechers can't click or download links, they still will leech other things, like scamming guides, ingame exploits, tips, online guides etc.

That's why if we really want MMowned to be a better place (=a place where people actually contribute and don't leech everything and getting everything nerfed, and stealing free accounts e.g) , leechers SHOULD be banned. 

Now I know it will cause havoc and such, but here's the deal. There exists many leechers, even leechers coming from October 2006. Maybe it's not best wise to ban them immediately, but give them a sort of "trial" . Leechers just start normal as always, with 1 rep and 0 rep power. Each month count as a countdown limiting up till 3. For example:

billybobbo joins MMowned on Novembre 2007.
Billybobbo didn't contributed in that month and just leeched.
Next month on Decembre, billybobbo can't watch text that are wrapped in code(example, this is sort of punishment)

billybobbo still haven't contributed in Decembre, and is still leeching.
It's January, and billybobbo still haven't contributed, billybobbo can't click or DL or see links (again, idea of punishment)

Now there are 2 possible ways, either way, billybobbo will just leave MMowned because he can't do anything. Or other way is that he stays on MMowned and just leech the non-wrapped text and exploits.

billybobbo haven't contributed in 3 months, so that's a lot of time and he only leeched. So billybobbo last punishment = Banned
, because it is for sure that he doesn't intend to actually contribute and just wanted to leech.

Of course, the duration of the trial (if this idea is accepted that is) depends on the admin. I just only give a few examples of how it can maybe done, I don't know if it is actually possible to do something like this but o well, this is my thought on it. 

And yes, I used billybobbo as a example on purpose because I just hate it when a leecher from 2007 says "bad idea" to something that can limit the leecher space, else he wouldn't be able to leech anymore.

----------


## Innit

This is never going to happen in my opinion.

Matt set this up as a site where it prouded itself on never having to register and pay, you CAN pay now but that is out of the pure goodness of your heart  :Wink: 

Anyway, I would agree with this, but you can just post your stuff in the Contrib Section/Shared.

If your stuff is really good, it will be moved to the Elite sections, where no doubt you will make 50+ rep seeing at most Contribs + have 2+ rep powar.

----------


## -Lex

i stick with the lex solution - delete them all.

----------


## Viter

> i stick with the lex solution - delete them all.


how do you then want new members to come?

----------


## spleen

I think that's unfair on some people because i have 3 rep (nothing really) but I try to make good contributions and useful comments, I just can't think of decent ideas for scams, guides, hacks or w/e. There is no rep given out for helpful comments and considering virtually everything has already been posted here, it's very hard for some people to get +rep.

----------


## Clovian

I think the whole lazy leecher system is a mistake. should be less rep needed to get out imo. because some try to contribute but dont get rep. like the one above me who has 3 rep.

----------

